

Ask HN: Best software tool to make an animated video? - webbruce

I'm looking for a tool to make an animated video like Hipmunks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&#38;v=6teBPUgz4Y8#!<p>Any software you guys' used?
======
mitchellwfox
I have not used these tools myself, but I came across a good blog article
answering this very question a few weeks back:
[http://blog.kickofflabs.com/how-to-do-a-great-product-
promo-...](http://blog.kickofflabs.com/how-to-do-a-great-product-promo-video-
for-less-than-200/)

------
kevinconroy
+1 because I want to know the answer to this as well.

I know that After Effects was used to make one of the best animated videos out
there: <http://www.girleffect.org/>

------
fraser88
After Effects is one of the best. You can download a fully functional version
from adobe for 30 days, or get a months worth subscription for 30 to 40
dollars. Of course there's a bit of a learning curve. Good Luck.

------
splatcollision
I've done tons of these types of videos using After Effects, it's really the
best motion graphics package out there, but you really have to know how to use
it well. Hipmunk's looks definitely like it was produced with After Effects.

If you would consider contracting the work out, my contact information is in
my profile and I would love to show you my reel of previous work, that I did
mostly in a former corporate video production job :)

------
eduardordm
Not as fancy, but pretty good:

<http://www.powtoon.com/>

~~~
kkoppenhaver
Thank you! I had seen this here a couple weeks back but couldn't find it
again!

------
webbruce
I actually just bought this for a month, it's awesome so far!
[http://goanimate.com/?utm_source=inviteshare&refuser=0dh...](http://goanimate.com/?utm_source=inviteshare&refuser=0dh58zYjYLY8)

------
daniel_sim
After Effects, Flash if you're desperate.

